# sweetie cake (and others) haul



## kannan (Apr 13, 2006)

I got my package from mac as well as my stuff from other mail orders and my haul to nordies/macy's today. here's my haul woo hoo!!






what i got: 
MAC:
green gel cleanser
strobe cream (backup)
half red lip liner
coral coordinate l/s (back2mac)
lilacrush lipgelee
lust is lush lipgelee

sweetie cake:
Quad
3 pigments
3 glosses with 2 backups, (both nordies and macys didn't have plum parfait so i only got the one from my mail order)

Bodyshop:
satsuma (is my mistress)
body polish
body lotion
body butter
shimmer lip balm

mango peach lip balm

bobbi brown:
Sandwash eye palette (stupid nordstrom ad got me and i wanted it)

So i just placed another maccosmetics order today, for the plum parfait and a eye pencil even though i'm a fluidline bitch and will probably never use it.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet haul!!! and no kidding, that sandwash palette is tiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let us know how you like it, i haven't heard much from it.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice haul! I just bought Satsuma and it is GORGEOUS !


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 13, 2006)

Lovely haul can't wait until I get my Sweetie Cake CP.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 13, 2006)

Yummy!
I really hope i can sort a sweetie cake cp out soon!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 13, 2006)

pretty haul


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Apr 13, 2006)

Lovely haul


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Awesome haul! So jealous you have satsuma stuff... we don't have it here anymore and its the BEST body shop stuff ever...


----------



## lovejam (Apr 14, 2006)

Isn't the quad LOVELY? I adore it.


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

great haul!!


----------

